# New Home - Old Schoolhouse



## GarboVT (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi - my husband and I just bought our first home - a remodeled 1914 schoolhouse. We have not spent any time/money in decorating thus far and need some suggestions. The main room we're having trouble with is the living room/dining room area. It is the first thing you see when you enter the house. We have 14' ceilings and 11' windows. We have the original chestnut floors and painted plank walls. We also have a black woodstove in the center of the room. My husband likes neutral colors and I'm a big fan of prints. If you could offer us any decorating suggestions, we'd be very grateful. We need ideas for furniture, furniture arrangement, colors, window treatments, and anything else you may have to offer. We are very open to suggestions. Thanks!! 

Pictures:
http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk63/garbovt/


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

I know nothing about decorating, but I enjoyed you photos. I'd say you place has great possibilities. A nice place to call home!


----------

